# [SOLVED] SoundCard drivers cant be installed



## HelpYouASAP (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello TechSupport!

I'm trying to install a old soundcard ( Creative Labs CT4780 ) on my brothers computer, although it gives the error that the setup can't find the soundcard. 
In the first input of the soundcard windows tried to install it since its a new device but It still couldnt be installed. I've tried to uninstall the device in devicemanager and restart PC for testing if it was a one-time error, but it cant get installed.

General:

Can't install soundcard drivers because it cant find the "installed soundcard"

Note; I know this is a very old soundcard, but I believe there is still hope in this one

*Thank you in advance.*


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: SoundCard drivers cant be installed*

Past Creative cards had that issue from time to time. What I personally did to get around it was re-seat it with the PC on -- you have to be so extremely careful doing this and I did not so much reseat it as just pull it out slightly not all the way and then slowly re-seat. If you did this you will want to be touching the power supply and not standing on carpet. In fact I don't recommend you do it at all I only did it because I had a shop and was always building and I got the tip from the old usenet from another builder. I DO NOT recommend you do this I am only shedding light on the fact that past creative cards had this issue.

My official suggestion for you is if it's not working unseat it with your PC off and the PSU unplugged from power (ground yourself before hand touch the power supply), and reseat it again in the slot or try another PCI slot if you have one then boot up see if your card will be recognized when installing drivers. If no go situation try your onboard sound, or you can get a cheap PCI soundcard something like an older C-Media 8738 card for about $10.00 US on ebay. Alternatively if you like better sound you can get an Asus Xonar DG PCI card for about $29.00 at newegg.com which is worlds better than any of the aforementioned solutions. In fact I think it's better than the X-Fi series overall.


----------



## HelpYouASAP (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: SoundCard drivers cant be installed*

Hi. 

Sadly your suggestion didnt work, but i did manage to get the drivers installed somehow. Anyways, when using headsets or speakers there only come up a sound of a high pitch and the whole computer freezes?

thanks.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: SoundCard drivers cant be installed*

Have a look through this.....

need compatable driver for 7 (creative labs ct4780) - Microsoft Community


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: SoundCard drivers cant be installed*

The old/older Creative cards are not properly supported in Win7. Even the newer Audigy and Live! series don't always work or work properly.


----------



## Kavish Gujraj (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: SoundCard drivers cant be installed*

Hi

Don't plug in the external sound card just yet.First disable your on board sound card by entering bios. Usual by pressing A Function key (such as F1, F2, or F3) at black screen of start up. Save Changes and reboot. Shut down.
Unplug the power cable. Now plug in the external sound card. Reattach power cable and switch on.

Now access device manager by pressing Start,right click computer,and click Manage. Double click on Device manager. If the sound card is working your sound card name or a unknown device would be listed under device manager.Now just the driver needs to be installed. 

The full name of your sound card is Sound Blaster Live! Value CT4780

1.Download drivers
Compatibility drivers can be found at Creative Worldwide Support

Driver link for Sound Blaster Live! Value CT4780 Creative Worldwide Support > Sound Blaster Live! Value

Once downloaded you would need to run the downloaded file in compatibility mode
To do this, follow these steps: 

1.Locate the downloaded file
2.Right-click the file, and then click Properties.
3.In the Properties dialog box, click the Compatibility tab.
4.Click the check box "Run this program in compatibility mode for"
5.Then select Windows XP (Service Pack 2) from the drop down list and then click OK.
6.Right click the executable file and click run as administrator.
7.And follow on screen instructions.


----------



## HelpYouASAP (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: SoundCard drivers cant be installed*

Thanks for all the suggestions. 

The issue turned out to be that this specific card wasn't adapted for the OS. 

-Solved


----------

